# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  PRORROGADO!!!!

## Pardo

Tras 5 semanas de éxito total en el Teatro Capitol de Barcelona, se prorroga el espectáculo Kasual_Mente!!!!!
Ahora hago un parón de 2 semanas por compromisos ya cerrados, como los dias 25 y 26 de Abril en el Teatre Joventut de Hospitalet, un Bolo en Marruecos y otros 2 en Madtrid, y el dia 8 de Mayo vuelvo al Capitol!!!!

De Miercoles a Sábados a la 22.30 horas, y los Domingos a las 20.30 horas.

Mas de 60.000 personas han disfrutado ya de kasual_Mente!!!!

Te lo vas a perder?

Salud!
Pardo.

----------

